# Baratza grinder range for filter



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Please can I have your opinion on these grinders, personally the (Mahlkonig) Vario was alright for filter albeit overpriced how do the others in the range compare when making filter coffee. I am aware they are only entry level grinders and don't expect wonders from one.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A Baratza Encore grinder will be adequate for filter only

Cheap and cheerful


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If going down the hand grinder route how does the hausgrind compare, I am the only coffee drinker and rarely have guests.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My hausgrind narrowly tops my Barazta Preciso for filter. Its possible to make some absolutely delightful brews. I've had my hausgrind a year and its probably my best coffee-related purchase ever! If you can get one and are patient enough to wait, don't hesitate.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't tried a barazta but I second fatboyslim, the hausgrind makes a fantastic filter grinder. I use it for all my pour overs. My father in law got a walnut one from the most recent batch, came in a week!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Good stuff i will try to get one. Thanks.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I was just about to mention the Precisio as fatboyslim did. It's pretty highly regarded out in the US for filter brewing, I suspect this is as much due to the ability to turn it on and walk away as anything else.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

lukej said:


> I was just about to mention the Precisio as fatboyslim did. It's pretty highly regarded out in the US for filter brewing, I suspect this is as much due to the ability to turn it on and walk away as anything else.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Luke


That and it also does a pretty damn decent job at espresso! Lots of adjustment settings too.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

If you're really keen the Essato allows you to grind by weight too! If you hadn't twigged I like Baratza/Mahlkonig









Cheers

Luke


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The preciso is what I wanted needed Christmas out the way first though as such I missed one


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Good stuff i will try to get one. Thanks.


Good move. The Hausgrind is incredible value in terms of what it enables you to get in the cup for the money and I couldn't recommend it highly enough. It's also not that big a deal grinding by hand as long as you're not having to do large quantities. One last thing, don't be tempted by a Porlex or similar, the Hausgrind is in a completely different league.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you are a more practical chap and will want to take a hand grinder with you then I suggest the Feldgrind, the smaller and lighter brother of the Hausgrind but with the exact same burrs and grind consistency.

I'm not sure if Peter even does the Walnut Hausgrinds like mine anymore, and compared to an Alu Hausgrind, I'd choose the Feldgrind if buying now.


----------

